
Exploit writeup: macOS Safari sandbox escape and kernel privilege escalation - niklasb
https://phoenhex.re/2019-05-26/attribution-is-hard-at-least-for-dock
======
Hackbraten
Nice read! Love that sarcastic proposal for the kextutil prompt.

